# Break in Period !



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Over at Maxima.org there is discussion on a "break in time"for the new 04 Max.

Some argue that the engine is run at 2000 to 3000 rpm at the factory and that they are so precisely made no run in is required...

Some argue that the transmission and brakes have to be carefully used for a few thousand miles.....

Mostly the dealers, also have different opinions.....

I don`t know what to think????


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I personally don't care what anyone says about the engine running at the plant. The motor comes to the dealership with under 10 miles on it. They can't run it and not say anything about it. That would be illegal. I will always give around 1500 miles to break in a car. Drivetrain, transmission, engine, brakes, and all the other systems need time to get used to each other.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I now have about 900 miles on her and a few times I brought the revs up but no hard breaking or cornering. I just hate cruising along and a bloody hon..duh flys by. My Day will come...... 

I`ll go along with the 1500 you mentioned Bob and plan on the FIRST Oil change soon. Someone said around a thousand. I did my first on my previous Alty at 1000 miles. What do U think?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

it's always good to keep that thing well lubed. i've even heard of people puttin in a bottle of tranny fluid along with the oil... suppose to help the seals. i'm not 100% of what sort of tranny fluid, but it's something i've heard a couple times.

my buddy never let his car go above 4k rpm with his TL-S when he bought it in 02.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I never heard of the tranmission fluid being added but I know their are flushes you can add just before draining the oil. They consist mostly of a kerosene base and supposidly clean the engine of deposits and metal filings and then they are drained away with the used oil.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

It's just one of those things I happen to hear but never checked into.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I wouldn`t use the stuff. Just more frequent oil changes. I`ll use Castrol GTX first couple of times and then switch to Mobil 1.

I checked out your Ride @ Car Domain. Real Nice.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks amigo. I need to put more pics up!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I was at the local Parts/car supply store this morning and talked with a guy that has a 93 Altima stick shift. It is in pristine shape. The engine has never had any work done on it other than the normal plugs dist. cap, filters etc. It has about 110,000 miles and runs real well. ( Oh yeh, he did have the timing chain replaced) I had the same thing done on warranty on my 94.

He changes the oil every 6000km(3600miles) and puts in an additive(Dura Lube) every third change.


----------

